# winterizing



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

rv siting on banks of the guadalupe. 

Drained all water. added a gallon of antifreeze to all drains and toilet. 

drained drain lines and septics. left heat on at 60 degrees. 

i disconnected water supply hose to rv but like a dummy its still connected at back of rv so there's that air entry point. 
i also turned off water heater breaker.

do i need to head back to do something or am i good?


----------



## Raynik (Jul 20, 2017)

I'd say your good, especially setting that thermostat on 60. I did very similar. Mine is set on 50, but my underbelly is heated also.


----------



## Raynik (Jul 20, 2017)

The only thing left would be to drain the hot water heater.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

i have had the toilet flush valve freeze, even after draining the water pipes using low water drain valve, there is water ( a very small amount) trapped in the valve and the valve will crack, i found this Camco 36104 Plastic Blow Out Plug, connect to air compressor with the regulator set at 20 psi, flushing the toilet while air is moving through the water lines will remove the water, then you can leave the heat off, this will work for all of the water system also, but i would also drain the water heater


----------

